# New pedals installed!



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

The 3rd dead pedal was just screwed in to the carpet /insulation. Its a solid hold without going deeper. 

All the others are direct fit. Right over the gas pedal. Pull the rubber off the clutch and brake then pop on the new. Done. 

Sent from my Note 3


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Very nice! Looks mighty sharp!

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Mine are similar - but no dead pedal. They fit perfect.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Mmmmmm three pedals and dead pedal!!!


----------



## Xaxas (Jun 1, 2013)

Man, I do hate that Chinese "Cruze" font they use, seriously


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

So those are covers as well, no drilling?


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> So those are covers as well, no drilling?


Correct. Except the dead pedal, whic I just scewed in to the carpet/insulation. 

Sent from my Note 3


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

After a 100K miles on my old Cavalier, that rubber clutch pedal cover sure worn thin. Would think metal would wear better. But could wonder about the lack of friction metal has over rubber. Especially in the winter months when you have ice covered soles on your shoes. 

For practically did install those Chinese sills on the doors. When they force you to walk on sticky stone pavement, that stuck to the bottom of your shoes was scratching up the paint. But I didn't follow the instructions, put a bead of silicon under the sills first wiping off the excess on all four sides. To prevent salt from seeping under to cause rust spots.

Guess I never look at my pedals until I am on my hands and knees with a bright light to vacuum up under there. Ever notice we live in a filthy world?

Ha, I don't call myself a car mechanic, a janitor is more like it, spend more time cleaning up a mess than anything else.


----------

